# 523i knocking



## norseman01 (Oct 5, 2020)

H guys, as my E39 523i is an early (pre 9/98) version I though it more appropriate to post here.
I am experiencing an irregular. ie not speed related, knocking sound that appears to be coming from the front of the car.

Symptoms are -
The sound only occurs when the car has been running for a number of miles; never when cold & regardless of road surface, even completely smooth tarmac.
Only when the car is actually moving & will cease the instant it comes to a halt.
Is still audible if I coast (slowly of course) with the engine off & trans in neutral.

nb. The driver's side (RHD) has always, in my 3 years of ownership, sat around 10mm lower than the passenger's & I'm wondering if there is a connection ?

Thanks for reading guys.


----------



## norseman01 (Oct 5, 2020)

Update.
So many views without an answer leads me to believe this is an obscure problem. Took the car to an independent BMW/Merc. specialist yesterday after driving over 10 miles (to warm everything up) but would you believe it, not a sound !! They did a road test , but without hearing the sound they were unable to diagnose the problem. On the way home the noise started again 

Obviously I'll have to wait until the fault gets worse & the sound is constant, not an ideal approach to the problem.
Thanks to all that have viewed my posts.


----------

